# What kitchen?



## Vormulac (26 Jan 2011)

What ho chaps,

At some point in the next couple of months (all being well) I will be moving into a new home. The kitchen in there is perfectly serviceable, but I've been promising myself a decent sized kitchen for years, so we'll be knocking down a wall to create a spacious kitchen/diner type affair and replacing the kitchen in its entirety. With this in mind, can anyone who fits kitchens for a living or who has done so for their own home recommend a make/company? There are the obvious places to look at catalogues (Homebase, Wickes, etc) but I'm keen to hear from people with actual experience of them.

Cheers!

V.


----------



## Doctor (26 Jan 2011)

These chaps are good handmade kitchens herts, bit pricey but you get what you pay for.

I may have a slight bias :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dibs-h (26 Jan 2011)

Vormulac":171n8g6o said:


> What ho chaps,
> 
> At some point in the next couple of months (all being well) I will be moving into a new home. The kitchen in there is perfectly serviceable, but I've been promising myself a decent sized kitchen for years, so we'll be knocking down a wall to create a spacious kitchen/diner type affair and replacing the kitchen in its entirety. With this in mind, can anyone who fits kitchens for a living or who has done so for their own home recommend a make/company? There are the obvious places to look at catalogues (Homebase, Wickes, etc) but I'm keen to hear from people with actual experience of them.
> 
> ...



Howdens - wasn't too bad, a MFC one IIRC. Mind you it wasn't my kitchen, favour gone mad, if you know what I mean. That's sort of at one end - also a German brand on the other end (mdf units), 10x the cost of the Howden one. Can't remember the make at the mo.

Down to cost vs wants\needs.

Sorry couldn't be any more help. The kitchen in our house - at worst will be built by me or at best, some bits bought in and the rest me.

Dibs


----------



## cambournepete (26 Jan 2011)

The pros will tell you to avoid Ikea.
I didn't and we are very happy with the kitchen we got there, which I installed myself.


----------



## Eric The Viking (26 Jan 2011)

Doctor":3pe5rjwl said:


> These chaps are good handmade kitchens herts, bit pricey but you get what you pay for.



Your web site... 

... is like trekking in the Himalaya: 

You're just below a ridge, thinking, "one more heave and I've made it."

Then you do finally crest the ridge, and get to see how bloomin' much higher the _real_ mountain actually is !

Not to say they're not very, very nice kitchens though.

Is there a smiley for "I am not worthy"? 

E. =P~


----------



## Vormulac (26 Jan 2011)

Thanks guys.

That site looks fabulous, Doctor, but I suspect a trifle out of my league in terms of budget!

Dibs, you say Howdens wasn't too bad... what wasn't too good about them?


----------



## Pond (26 Jan 2011)

I have installed three kitchens using this lot:

http://www.121tradedirect.co.uk/

They sell direct. Excellent value for money. They sell carcasses too (18mm).
They do charge for delivery normally £100 max for a big order, though ! 

This was the last one I did in my last house





The fittings/ hinges are cheap c*ap, so I sold them on the bay and bought Blum hinges, soft closers, self closing drawer runners and quality handles. Whole lot was still £000's less than anywhere else!


----------



## Russell (26 Jan 2011)

I used Wren kitchens very happy with quality and range of designs was good as well. Units are delivered made up so no flat packs to assemble.


----------



## wizer (27 Jan 2011)

I would also consider having the kitchen made for you in Kit form and you fitting it. That way you get that bespoke quality look at a much discounted rate.

Coda Interiors offer this service. In fact if you are coming along to the bash, we're holding it in their workshop, so you can get a feel for how it works.


----------



## Harbo (27 Jan 2011)

I used units supplied by Wickes (which got a good recommendation from Which) for our Utility Room.
Very good value at the time and no problems with them.
Fitted them myself including the plumbing. Sink came from B&Q which was a big mistake!

Rod


----------



## Vormulac (27 Jan 2011)

That's certainly an interesting idea, thanks Wizer. I'm a bit out of touch having not been around for some time, where and when is the next bash?


----------



## gus3049 (27 Jan 2011)

Hi,

As a kitchen designer/maker and an ex-employee of Magnet in the UK, I reckon their stuff is OK but... I too would recommend Wickes for good value. Howdens used to be MFI but I don't know if they are independent now that MFI have gone but I never rated them much anyway.

Most of the big manufacturers offer just about the same range now so its mostly down to cost and the quality of the fittings.

If you want something different you obviously have to pay the price! I used to rip off Mark Wikinson kitchens which START at £30,000. Customers thought that a third of that was good value. I am quite sure you can find someone who can do this for you on the forum. Ask for special rates of course.

You can see the sort of thing on the kitchens page on my site - linked to Flickr.

Good luck.


----------



## Vormulac (27 Jan 2011)

There's some lovely looking work there Gordon! So you don't especially rate Howdens, but you think Wickes stuff is ok, that's interesting. This is a really useful thread hearing people's different experiences of different brands.

Thanks!


----------



## Oryxdesign (27 Jan 2011)

Thank you Tom.  

Hi Vormulac

I the guy behind Coda. Feel free to give me a ring if you want a kit, we also offer a complete service too under a different banner. You are welcome for a chat, which might be of value, even if you plan to fit an "off the shelf" kitchen.

The bash is YOKB (Ye Olde Kentish Bash) and is on 28th May this year, there are threads about it on here and on TWH. You should find some photos of last years event which was our first but seems to be quite well received. It takes place in Staplehurst, Kent.


----------



## Vormulac (27 Jan 2011)

Hi Simon, not sure I'll be able to make the bash, but I'll certainly try!

Going from a 12'x7.5' 'galley' kitchen to a 24'x10' (possibly more if I get a builder involved) is opening up some fun possibilities!


----------



## cambournepete (27 Jan 2011)

Don't look here then - it might cost you a fortune.
And definitely ignore their larger range cookers


----------



## Vormulac (27 Jan 2011)

!!!!That's a SEVEN FOOT LONG COOKER!!!

Ooooh... my wife's not going to be happy about this - she's managing the budget...

You're a bad bad man Pete...


----------



## chippy1970 (27 Jan 2011)

Have a look around see if you can find a dealer who will supply you with a Crown kitchen they actually make kitchens and lots of dealers/fitters supply their kitchens. They are really good quality and probably dont cost much more than a Howdens kitchen.


----------



## Dibs-h (27 Jan 2011)

Vormulac":33ydi3s5 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> That site looks fabulous, Doctor, but I suspect a trifle out of my league in terms of budget!
> 
> Dibs, you say Howdens wasn't too bad... what wasn't too good about them?



You've almost said it yourself - above. In terms of a day to day kitchen - absolutely nothing wrong with Howdens and to be honest probably the same goes for Wickes and Screwfix are doing kitchens nowadays.

But it's probably like putting a Mondeo next to a Bugatti - you know which one gets the wow factor. Bit like a std kitchen and one of Doc's creations (Doc's gets the wow factor - before anyone says anything!  ). But for those of us (me included) where after the needs have been dealt with, not a fat lot left to deal with the wants - compromise creeps in.

There is a 3rd way - Brad has mentioned it before, you could get a cabinet supplier to supply you the carcases (to spec & finish) and you could either do the doors\drawer fronts yourself, or I wouldn't be surprised if the same lot did everything.

HIH

Dibs


----------



## Oryxdesign (27 Jan 2011)

Have you looked at The Corner Fridge Company?


----------



## highlander (30 Jan 2011)

I have an Ashley Ann kitchen and my mate fits for them,no complaints so far,I'm sure they deliver nationwide,if I knew how to put a link up for you I would but rather clueless with the laptop!
A quick google and you should find them,
Cheers


----------



## Keithabennett (12 Oct 2013)

I spent £28,000 on a kitchen with Ashley Ann. 

I was promised 'project management' - I didn't get it. We have doors that have to open the wrong way because there was an oversight on kitchen measurements meaning that if they were to open the right way they would hit the extractor hood! 

Several doors had to be returned because they were poorly painted. 

Ten months after installation the extractor fan doesn't extract properly, and we have a sink that doesn't hold water - kind of important to get these right. 

Ashley Ann have been given the opportunity to put this right for me - they have resorted to the 'contractual' line rather than 'do the right thing' for me. So, in effect, "nothing to do with us we just 'supplied' the kitchen" is the response. 

I understand that the company now design and install bathrooms - I need a new bathroom - but I won't be using Ashley Ann. I also have another property that needs a new kitchen - but I won't be using Ashley Ann.


----------



## markturner (12 Oct 2013)

Hi, like anything else, you get what you pay for generally........however, a lot of kitchens out there are very overpriced ( Moben spring to mind...) I spent 10 years specialising in installing kitchens and have fitted them all from the cheapest B&Q rubbish to Bulthaup and £70,000 bespoke jobbies.......The one thing I can tell you is that how its installed will make a huge difference. If you are not doing it yourself ( and don't underestimate what's involved, so many times I have had to refit kitchens installed by builders or chippies who thought they could do it. You need many specialised tools and jigs to do it properly) employ a specialised installer. A recipe for a successful fit is proper planning of all the services and connections. Many times we have installed Ikea units with a nice granite worktop and they look a million dollars. But you have to get around the weird design ........However, while very cheap, i find the chipboard is not as dense as Magnet or Wickes units. You also have to think about the useage. If it's just you and the wife and you are going to look after it well, an Ikea will serve you well, dressed up with decent drawer runners, hinges, fittings etc. Beware of cheap worktops, really rubbish. If you are using formica, use Duropal or similar quality product. I fitted magnet kitchens for many years and always thought they were very good. Only thing I disliked was the flimsy hardboard backs to the units, but I think they have changed these now. Wickes are also good and Howdens not bad either. I also spent 3 years doing contract installs using crown products and they were always well made.

HTH, Mark


----------



## Max Power (12 Oct 2013)

Keithabennett":3tnxi2gg said:


> I spent £28,000 on a kitchen with Ashley Ann.
> 
> I was promised 'project management' - I didn't get it.



Why would they be project managing a kitchen when they weren't involved in the fitting ?


----------



## Max Power (12 Oct 2013)

markturner":3tuxhde6 said:


> Hi, like anything else, you get what you pay for generally........however, a lot of kitchens out there are very overpriced ( Moben spring to mind...)
> 
> HTH, Mark



Moben and their alias Kitchens Direct are long since departed Mark but yes they were grossly overpriced tat
One of their "selling points" was that you got 6mm of extra storage in every cabinet as the components were 15mm rather than 18mm :lol: :lol:


----------



## RogerS (12 Oct 2013)

We've put in four Magnet kitchens over the last ten years or so. Very impressed.


----------



## sawdust1 (13 Oct 2013)

Hi vormulac, i have fitted ika, homebase and b&Q but rate Howdens. Their units come ready assembled so a big time saver their, all the doors and panels come boxed so well protected. If you open your own account with them you will get a good discount, the designer always comes out to check measurements. Check out the different styles on line.


----------



## Peter Sefton (13 Oct 2013)

Magnets kitchens have always been good for me if not making my own, I have also used there carcass and made my own fronts


----------



## gregmcateer (13 Oct 2013)

I have a Howdens account and the missus wanted me to fit us a kitchen, after all the others.

She wanted the wooden fronted one, (tewkesbury, I think) and wood tops. Whilst researching the worktops online, I came across these guys;

http://www.solidwoodkitchencabinets.co.uk/

Based in Gloucester, with a good showroom, but can just order online. THey don't do a trade discount, but...

We ended up getting their cabinets and worktops - and the whole lot came out a coupla hundred quid LESS than my discounted Howdens price. And they have a very wide range of cabinet widths, so virtually no wastage or fillers. And the cabinets themselves are solid oak - no MDF or chipboard in sight - You have to put them together yourself, but they are bloody good.

I'll stick some photos up if you like - and if you want PM me if you want to call in and take a look at the quality for yourself.

Greg


----------



## stevebuk (13 Oct 2013)

has anyone realised this thread is 2 years old..


----------



## Graham Orm (13 Oct 2013)

stevebuk":2eigv9xh said:


> has anyone realised this thread is 2 years old..



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I knew.....honest I did.


----------



## heatherw (13 Oct 2013)

stevebuk":rhefla0z said:


> has anyone realised this thread is 2 years old..



Don't care, it had some great links and information, and now it's got even more.


----------



## Max Power (13 Oct 2013)

gregmcateer":1qw5142l said:


> And the cabinets themselves are solid oak



Well you couldn't accuse the chaiwanese of not giving value for money , there must be about 10,000 pieces of "solid oak" in your kitchen :lol:


----------

